# Good choice- Sarasota



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Does any one have a price list for this company?


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you feel like laughing today?


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is the email I received when I asked them about pricing. 

Thank you for your response and I appreciate your concerns.
Pricing is set by the banks, however, the key to making this profitable is to bid on work to be done at the property. Each contractor is assigned his/her territory within a range of zip codes. The contractor is the first one to view the property and record if additional work is required (example: trees/bushes to be cut, debris on property, etc.). Once the bid is approved, the work is yours. Also, repeat maintenance to the property is key (on-going grass cutting, etc.). We also have a Vendor coach available to work with contractors the 1st month to ensure that they are taking advantage of all the opportunities available to earn additional income.
Thanks again for your time and consideration


Needless to say I never responded to their e-mails..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You mean Bad choice? I do, but its too big to post, I can email if you still want it......


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Please forward me the email. I'm really interested to see what the current pricing is


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Here is the email I received when I asked them about pricing.
> 
> Thank you for your response and I appreciate your concerns.
> Pricing is set by the banks, however, the key to making this profitable is to bid on work to be done at the property. Each contractor is assigned his/her territory within a range of zip codes. The contractor is the first one to view the property and record if additional work is required (example: trees/bushes to be cut, debris on property, etc.). Once the bid is approved, the work is yours. Also, repeat maintenance to the property is key (on-going grass cutting, etc.). We also have a Vendor coach available to work with contractors the 1st month to ensure that they are taking advantage of all the opportunities available to earn additional income.
> ...


When they start with the "key to making money" that means forget about it they pay S#&t.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

tak said:


> Please forward me the email. I'm really interested to see what the current pricing is


Me also please. I'm trying to save a buddy from making a big mistake.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Me also please. I'm trying to save a buddy from making a big mistake.


Guys, do a search on Good Choice. The pricelist and all the horrifing details were just discussed not that long ago.....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Start with this one

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1479&highlight=good+choice


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty sure they charge for their upload system. :gun_bandana:


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually I was one of thier main vendors for 2-3 years and I got much better pricing than what you guys are saying. Not what the pricing should be but atleast I can drive to thier office in less than a day and always had a check each Monday like clock-work. They started a new scorecard system which is flawed......I could go on all day about that one.....
Ever since there Vendor Manager got her job a year and half ago almost its been down hill. I used to be so busy with them I was pulling in 2-3k a week just in my tightly confined area of no more than 20-25 miles from my office. Then they started to cover more states (big mistake) and so on and so on. Then my revenue went down to average of 1.2k per week uptill November, now lets say not even half of that.
So just recently I told them that I would only be a back up p&p vendor and a primary GC vendor in my area for GC season, and that when they had work for me email it over bc I'm not paying for your software if I'm not getting orders. I did this because I am getting alot of work from higher paying and frankly way high volume clients right now and less hassle with only doing GC's for them. They have some dumb processors let me tell you.....
Anyways for me at first it was great relationship, lots of work in my main area, check always on time and very little issues. SInce the Vendor Manager got her job and they expanded they have become too big for their britches. I recently reviewed some past photos of a property I visted and notice the last lawn crew using a homeowner tractor mower, curved shaft trimmer and other crap. Also did a search on that "new" company and found out they filed for an LLC in early Dec 2012 and have a listed address in a city 95 miles away !!!!!! This why the industry is at a stand still. Companies that were once good become crappy and bottom feeding people willing to work for peanuts.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like the Cypricks Company a few years back....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I need email addresses to forward, you can put them here or PM.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

[email protected]


----------

